# yt3 vs fst7



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

*which is better*​
yt3 550.00%fst7550.00%


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

wich is better


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well fst7 is a synthol based training method. some thing to do with pumping the area for sight enhancement that imo only really works as a shocker and if used for a short time then its worth doing. i do it on quads every now n then and love it.

yt3?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

As far as I'm aware they're competely different things. fst7 is used on specific bodyparts to pump them up to help stretch the fascia whereas y3t is a total workout regime.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm, been reading up on a training programme Ronnie Coleman used and it is giving a friend incredible gains. Up 12lbs in 5 weeks!

RC 40x, going to give it a go if I can handle it. Not for the weak hearted thats for sure!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

fst7 hany rambods training

yt3 niel hills training


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im using y3t at the moment, and loving it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> fst7 hany rambods training
> 
> yt3* niel hills training*


that involves?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Hmm, been reading up on a training programme Ronnie Coleman used and it is giving a friend incredible gains. Up 12lbs in 5 weeks!
> 
> RC 40x, going to give it a go if I can handle it. Not for the weak hearted thats for sure!


wtf is this about? have a link to info?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well fst7 is a synthol based training method. some thing to do with pumping the area for sight enhancement that imo only really works as a shocker and if used for a short time then its worth doing. i do it on quads every now n then and love it.
> 
> yt3?


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> that involves?


http://www.gasparinutrition.com/GaspariChannel/tabid/57/Default.aspx?fn=Dallas2009/gn_1_yoda_3_training_intro.flv

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/y3t-training.html


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> wtf is this about? have a link to info?


Info on it is pretty thin on the ground for obvious reasons. Was the training style and diet approach Ronnie used for the years where he jumped in size from 98 to 2001. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i remember reading that its based on sight enhancement i didn't read the whole thing but some thing to do with pumping the muscle and sight oils bla bla it was a wile ago. massivemonster should know a little more on this then me as he did read full article.

dnt know if you noticed that i have a short attention span and if some thing dont grab me from the start i dnt read the whole thing lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Info on it is pretty thin on the ground for obvious reasons. Was the training style and diet approach Ronnie used for the years where he jumped in size from 98 to 2001. :thumbup1:


 Basically a push pull legs system pyramiding from 15 reps all the way down to low reps. Training every thing twice per week. Correct?

I did this years ago and grew very well from it.

Not as much a training "program" as simply doing a sh1t load of hard work which will work for those who eat and have genetics better than a ginger haired person...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i remember reading that its based on sight enhancement i didn't read the whole thing but some thing to do with pumping the muscle and sight oils bla bla it was a wile ago. massivemonster should know a little more on this then me as he did read full article.
> 
> dnt know if you noticed that i have a short attention span and if some thing dont grab me from the start i dnt read the whole thing lol


Fascia Stretch Training and the seven refers to 7 sets performed as the final exercise of a target bodypart


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Info on it is pretty thin on the ground for obvious reasons. Was the training style and diet approach Ronnie used for the years where he jumped in size from 98 to 2001. :thumbup1:


oh an extra 20iu gh and slin with every meal? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Fascia Stretch Training and the seven refers to 7 sets performed as the final exercise of a target bodypart


lol yes i know that im saying that from what i read a wile ago it is how many top pro's train with synthol as it expands the fascia. or some thing like that lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Basically a push pull legs system pyramiding from 15 reps all the way down to low reps. Training every thing twice per week. Correct?
> 
> I did this years ago and grew very well from it.
> 
> Not as much a training "program" as simply doing a sh1t load of hard work which will work for those who eat and have genetics better than a ginger haired person...


ginger person who is super human and ether got his mrs up the duff on crazy dosed cycle or the gear was fake. and in that case i was 15.12stn natty lol ginger genetics are awsome!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

p.s the bab is deffo mine b4 you say any thing about my balls or baby making ability lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any way to the op after reading about y3t i think both will work as well as each other as the fst7 you should train one-two body parts a week then swap them over to another one-two so its fascia stretching priority training spread out through out a training cycle.

the y3t does the same job in a diff way every 3weeks all in one go. so very similar theories behind both imo.

so ether spread it out or do it all in one week, its up to you.

do both and see how you get on?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> any way to the op after reading about y3t i think both will work as well as each other as the fst7 you should train one-two body parts a week then swap them over to another one-two so its fascia stretching priority training spread out through out a training cycle.
> 
> the y3t does the same job in a diff way every 3weeks all in one go. so very similar theories behind both imo.
> 
> ...


This is what I was planning on doing with a break inbetween and starting a log about my experiances with em both , as you said they are pretty similar


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> This is what I was planning on doing with a break inbetween and starting a log about my experiances with em both , as you said they are pretty similar


well pm me when you start journal or log or what ever as id like to read this info mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yoda training??? pmsl!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well pm me when you start journal or log or what ever as id like to read this info mate


will do , gona do log on here. gona start in a month after my comps out of the way.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what comp you doing?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the thing is after a comp any thing will add size to you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

doing ukbff brum and leeds and doing north staffs open , gona wait till bk up to my normal weight so couple of week after last comp


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds good mate keep me updated on how you get on


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Basically a push pull legs system pyramiding from 15 reps all the way down to low reps. Training every thing twice per week. Correct?
> 
> I did this years ago and grew very well from it.
> 
> Not as much a training "program" as simply doing a sh1t load of hard work which will work for those who eat and have genetics better than a ginger haired person...


was that like a 3 day on 1 off approach


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> was that like a 3 day on 1 off approach


yea

i tried this and was over trained in 2-3 wks and had to stop as was fuked! maybe very low volume each day would be ok like deads and chins for back then the 2nd day on back rows and cgpd and a few sets on biceps and rear delts on both days like 12-13 sets for the the whole lot including warm ups and one work set for each move? do the same layout on each day other wise i think its too much..... still think this is a bit much too


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive just finished my comps and will be training normal for a month or two just to get back to normal and to focus mainly on my chest ,I ve just started a training journal. Then I will be starting FST7 or YT3 training, I am leaning towards the idea of the YT3 as I like the idea of hitting the different muscle fibres over 3 weeks,

I am not sure how arrange my training days I was thinking either (2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off) focusing on my two weakest body parts on first two days.

Or doing (5 on 2 off)

Any suggestions or advice welcome thanks.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

fst7 question:

for your last 7 sets, how close to failure are you suppose to go? I have problems doing the 7 sets for bicep without lowering the weight allmost evert set


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

YT3= The training method Zack Khan & Daz Ball were using before they got

injured.Perhaps the mix of training from week to week is no good for the tendons and fibres eh.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

notnil21 said:


> YT3= The training method Zack Khan & Daz Ball were using before they got
> 
> injured.Perhaps the mix of training from week to week is no good for the tendons and fibres eh.


Maybe LOL I will yet you know if I injure myself


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> well fst7 is a synthol based training method. some thing to do with pumping the area for sight enhancement that imo only really works as a shocker and if used for a short time then its worth doing. i do it on quads every now n then and love it.
> 
> yt3?


Ahh, that makes sense

That could work


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

notnil21 said:


> YT3= The training method Zack Khan & Daz Ball were using before they got
> 
> injured.Perhaps the mix of training from week to week is no good for the tendons and fibres eh.


 Oh oh sounds like some smack talk about YODA:whistling:

All these training techniques:rolleyes: get stronger and throw in some pumping work every second work out or so after the heavy stuff....its not rocket science. Any way try deadlifting/squatting 5+ plates for 15+ reps and tell me that is not both heavy and pump work at the same time.....ala Coleman.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh oh sounds like some smack talk about YODA:whistling:
> 
> All these training techniques:rolleyes: get stronger and throw in some pumping work every second work out or so after the heavy stuff....its not rocket science. Any way try deadlifting/squatting 5+ plates for 15+ reps and tell me that is not both heavy and pump work at the same time.....ala Coleman.


got 4.5 plates a side for my deads now. Pump in my lower back has my crippled for about 4 secs after the lift. Have to stand like an o.a.p.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh oh sounds like some smack talk about YODA:whistling:
> 
> All these training techniques:rolleyes: get stronger and throw in some pumping work every second work out or so after the heavy stuff....its not rocket science. Any way try deadlifting/squatting 5+ plates for 15+ reps and tell me that is not both heavy and pump work at the same time.....ala Coleman.


:laugh: Amen. 20 rep squats, no we're talking.

I think FTS-7 can help with smaller bodyparts like side delts where people don't really do enough on them. They'll do 20 sets on chest and then two or three sets of side raises and wonder why they're starting to look a bit odd with big pecs and nothing else. :confused1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> got 4.5 plates a side for my deads now. Pump in my lower back has my crippled for about 4 secs after the lift. Have to stand like an o.a.p.


That's very impressive mate. Have some reps! 5 plates, come on!! :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

notnil21 said:


> YT3= The training method Zack Khan & Daz Ball were using before they got
> 
> injured.Perhaps the mix of training from week to week is no good for the tendons and fibres eh.


Very contentious! :lol:

It's difficult to prove one way or another whether them switching to YT3 caused the injuries or whether years of training etc. meant that the injury might have occurred anyway with their old training.

I didn't change my training when I tore my pec and I don't think Joe did either with his biceps. Sh*t happens.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

notnil21 said:


> YT3= The training method Zack Khan & Daz Ball were using before they got
> 
> injured.Perhaps the mix of training from week to week is no good for the tendons and fibres eh.


When I heard Neil Hill on about Flex's training at our seminar this is what I was doubtful of - performing partial reps and strengthening the belly of a muscle leaves either end of the ROM very weak in comparison over a perios of time.

I'm not massively into bodybuilding so I dont know much about what happened to Daz Ball or Zack Khan - but to prevent injury control through full ROM is essential under load.


----------

